# Wheres the best place to get butane in bulk for cheap?



## 2000tranzam (Apr 27, 2010)

So I hear either colibri or vector work the best for extraction but it seems like they want 12 dollars a can... Anyone know a place that can either be purchased locally or shipped from online for a quintupled or highly filtrated butane?

TIA


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 28, 2010)

Strickland Propane ask for Hank


----------



## themistocles (Apr 28, 2010)

I get mine from my local glass shop, because I buy an entire case he sells it to me for wholesale about $6 a can for 5x refined


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.centralchef.com/storefrontprofiles/processfeed.aspx?sfid=123094&i=250042319&mpid=7714&dfid=1


----------



## stumps (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.butanesunmax.com/

So how do they refine or filter the butane? I want to call bull on the way these places are phraseing it. cryo gas in any pure form is graded in purity. Like medical o2 it has to have 4 9's to meet spec. 99.99 you might be ahead to check with a local gas company. Air Gas, Air liquide, BOC are some. I will check with my spec gas buddy and see what kind of pricing and what type of purity is available. I don't want to fully call bull their pricing looks like spec gas priceing. I've used this stuff my last to goes. I do wish I had other gas to use. my stuff came out neon green both times. never had that hapen before. could have been the filter or the shake I used.


----------



## snew (Apr 28, 2010)

I love Hank, Hes the man.


----------

